
Helping users easily access content on mobile - r721
https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2016/08/helping-users-easily-access-content-on.html
======
r721
"Pages that show intrusive interstitials provide a poorer experience to users
than other pages where content is immediately accessible. This can be
problematic on mobile devices where screens are often smaller. To improve the
mobile search experience, after January 10, 2017, pages where content is not
easily accessible to a user on the transition from the mobile search results
may not rank as highly.

Here are some examples of techniques that make content less accessible to a
user:

\- Showing a popup that covers the main content, either immediately after the
user navigates to a page from the search results, or while they are looking
through the page.

\- Displaying a standalone interstitial that the user has to dismiss before
accessing the main content.

\- Using a layout where the above-the-fold portion of the page appears similar
to a standalone interstitial, but the original content has been inlined
underneath the fold."

------
yalooze
I wonder if this will affect newspaper paywalls...

EDIT: FTA "By contrast, here are some examples of techniques that, used
responsibly, would not be affected by the new signal: Login dialogs on sites
where content is not publicly indexable. For example, this would include
private content such as email or unindexable content that is behind a
paywall."

